# Cat drags her butt on the carpet.. Help?!



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

Could anyone tell me what are the signs of your cat having worms?

My cat has always had a bad, nasty habit of dragging her butt on the carpet after she goes to the bathroom, because shes very furry, and she often tends to get some in her backend fur when she poos. I got hard wood floors because of this, but I still have area rugs, that she finds and still continues to do this. So the carpet cleaning continues.

But as of the past few days, she seems to have increased dragging her butt on the carpet more often, even when she has not just gone to the bathroom, and has nothing stuck to her fur. She uses the bathroom just fine, doesn't cry or anything. And seems healthy otherwise - active and eating just fine, same as always. I don't see anything abnormal looking about her stool - no blood or icky worms (Would they show in the stool?) But the increased dragging of her butt has me concerned.

And this cat is EXTREMELY skittish. The phrase scaredy cat holds very true for her. A trip to the vet would literally traumatize her. She lives in a very quiet house, and often has anxiety attacks just from hearing loud noises like thunder or a loud motorcycle riding by, to the point where she sometimes hyperventilates when she gets upset. I always have to cuddle her and calm her down during storms and other loud noises, so she doesn't hyperventilate. So the idea of putting her in a car, I know would throw her into a panic attack, and be very traumatizing for the entire trip.

I suppose I could take a sample of her stool to the vet to be tested, but most vets prefer to see them in person, the ones I go to anyways. Has anyone else ever experienced their cat doing the dragging of their butt, and if so - what was the cause?

Oh, and she is an indoor cat. Has never stepped foot outside. Is it even possible for an indoor cat to get worms?

Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Butt-dragging isn't really an act of an animal "wiping its' butt" like we do, it is a sign of being uncomfortable. The usual reason is impacted anal glands and the next common reason is not all of the waste exited (diarrhea problems?) and a diet with more fiber can help. The vet or a groomer needs to do this for the kitty and/or they can show *you* how to do this for your kitty. I know we have a local traveling groomer who goes to people's homes and either grooms there or in the driveway in her special, self-contained grooming-van.

Other members are much more knowledgeable than me, so give this a bit of time for them to respond with more ideas.
Best of luck,
Heidi


----------



## glassbird (Jun 19, 2009)

It is absolutely possible for an indoor-only cat to get worms (which probably has nothing to do with her "scooting"). Your house is not a sealed environment. She could catch and eat a mouse that managed to get into your house, and you would never know it. We have 7 cats, and an old house. We never see a mouse in our house...and I am sure it's not because they are too smart to come in. :? 

Another possibility is the accidental ingestion of a flea. Many fleas carry tapeworm eggs. Even if you have never had a flea problem, it's entirely possible that a flea could come in on you, and then drop off in your house.

"Signs of worms" vary by species of worms, severity of infestation, health and age and diet of the cat, etc. Some worms show no sign at all. It's really best to get a fresh poo sample to your vet, at least yearly, even for indoor cats. In kittens, its best to do a sample at every "kitten visit" for vaccines. Remember, one "negative" result does not guarentee that there are no worms...it just means that there were no visible signs in that specific sample. The next bit of poo to come out of your cat might produce a positive result!

I know of an indoor cat who actually developed rabies. A bat fell down the chimney and he "played" with it for an unknown period of time before his owners came home and took it away from him. He had never had a rabies vaccine in his life (or any other vaccine for that matter) because his owners thought he would be safe in the house....so much for that theory.

I would be willing to bet this problem is anal gland related. This should be investigated, preferably by your vet. If they are impacted or infected, you don't want a groomer messing around with them. Nothing against groomers, but it should be checked out first by someone with medical skills. Regarding getting your cat to the vet, it may be possible to ask your vet to give you an oral sedative that you can give at home so that your cat will be groggy for the trip and the visit. It can't hurt to ask...

Good Luck!


----------

